# Removing old veneer



## VicW (Jul 8, 2011)

I have an old pair of MTMs that were made by Zalytron. The veneer is not holding up well and is peeling badly at this point. Anything easier than old fashion scrape and sand? Cabinets are 1 1/2 front and sides with a 3 inch thick back and are as solid as could be. I think they are worth re-finishing.


----------



## Gdaddy (Oct 29, 2016)

Go over top of the old veneer. Glue down existing loose veneer (using contact cement), clean it well with solvent and then rough the surface using 200 grit.

The surface is currently flat but once you start tearing off the old veneer you'll have a pretty lumpy surface to deal with and lots of sanding to get it back to being as smooth as it is right now.


----------

